# Terminator: Dark Fate - Regisseur reagiert auf Kritik an den Frauenrollen



## Darkmoon76 (11. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Regisseur reagiert auf Kritik an den Frauenrollen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Regisseur reagiert auf Kritik an den Frauenrollen*


----------



## MasterBruin (11. Juli 2019)

Was ich nicht verstehe,  nach Terminator 2 ist es nur noch schlechter geworden, trotz heutigem stand der Technik.  Man könnte so viele coole Sachen inzwischen einbauen, 
aber alles worauf gesetzt wird, ist plumpe Action, Schwule, Lesben und ein Schwarzer.


----------



## Banana-OG (11. Juli 2019)

Es hat schon mal einen Reinfall mit Frauen gegeben! Ghostbustys lässt grüßen!


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2019)

MasterBruin schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe,  nach Terminator 2 ist es nur noch schlechter geworden, trotz heutigem stand der Technik.  Man könnte so viele coole Sachen inzwischen einbauen,
> aber alles worauf gesetzt wird, ist plumpe Action, Schwule, Lesben und ein Schwarzer.


Hab ich was verpaßt? wo kamen denn in Terminator Schwule, Lesben und Schwarze derart vor, daß deren Existenz relevant wäre? oder überhaupt?


----------



## Phone (11. Juli 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Es hat schon mal einen Reinfall mit Frauen gegeben! Ghostbustys lässt grüßen!



Auch die Terminator Serie war von Frauen dominiert und ist grandios gescheitert 


Es liegt bei den Filmen nicht daran das nun Frauen die Rollen spielen, sondern de Zeitpukt der gewählt wurde und das nun zwanghaft überall Rollen umgeschrieben werden, sowie alle der Meinung sind die meinen sie wüssten was die Menschen sehen wollen, Frauen nehmen weil ist ja zur Zeit in den Medien...

Das Aufgezwungene merkt man eben und nervt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Auch die Terminator Serie war von Frauen dominiert und ist grandios gescheitert


 eigentlich kam die gar nicht schlecht an, wird im Netz auch ziemlich gut bewertet. Sie war aber nicht erfolgreich genug für mehr als 2 Staffeln, vlt auch wegen Vermarkungsfehlern. Das passiert aber auch massenhaft mit männerdominierten Serien und wäre sicher auch passiert, wenn es in der Serie ein männlicher Terminator gewesen wäre, der ebenfalls von einem zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht superbekannten Darsteller gemimt worden wäre. Der einzige Unterschied zu Terminator 2 beim Setting war ja, dass der Terminator wie eine Frau aussieht (!) - er/sie ist aber einfach nur eine Maschine, das ist ja keine "Frau", und der weibliche Terminator hat sich ja auch überhaupt nicht typisch weiblich benommen. Das war ja auch der Witz an der Sache, dass Sarah Connor sich mit ihrem Sohn "niederlassen" wollte und die Nachbarn usw. hinter dem hübschen, zierlichen Mädchen niemals eine Gefahr vermutet hätten. Ein Muskelpaket mit Sonnenbrille und Lederjacke hätte hingegen Verdacht erregt. 

Das ist daher IMHO sehr weit hergeholt, dass die Serie gescheitert ist, nur WEIL der Terminator weiblich aussieht. 





> Es liegt bei den Filmen nicht daran das nun Frauen die Rollen spielen, sondern de Zeitpukt der gewählt wurde und das nun zwanghaft überall Rollen umgeschrieben werden, sowie alle der Meinung sind die meinen sie wüssten was die Menschen sehen wollen, Frauen nehmen weil ist ja zur Zeit in den Medien...


 Was heißt hier "es liegt daran" ? ^^  Der Film ist ja noch nicht mal auf dem Markt, woher willst Du wissen, ob er scheitert ^^   Und bei Ghostbusters zB lag es weder am Zeitpunkt noch daran, DASS es nur Frauen als Geisterjäger waren, sondern schlichtweg daran, dass der Film nicht gut war. Die gleiche Story 1:1 mit Männern wäre genauso gefloppt - zumindest FAST genauso. Ein Teil des Flops lag sicher daran, dass einige Machos schon zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem nur bekannt war, DASS Frauen die Rollen spielen, bereits miese Stimmung verbreitet haben. Aber selbst ohne solche Flachpfeifen, die etwas niederreden/schreiben, ohne es zu kennen, wäre der Film sicher nicht gut angekommen, weil er einfach nur eher mäßig war und auch deswegen, weil nicht wenige Leute gar keinen Bock auf Remakes mehr haben, egal zu welchem Film und mit wem und warum.

Ok, das mit dem Zeitpunkt muss ich revidieren: wäre die Frauen-Ghostbusters-Version Anfang der 80er erschienen, wäre er vermutlich sogar gut angekommen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2019)

Also wenn dieser nunmehr dritte Neuansatz  - nach Salvation und Genisys - auch am Publikum scheitert sollte die Reihe endlich in Ruhe gelassen werden. Teil 1 und 2 waren Kulthits zu ihrer Zeit. Nur lassen sich Hits noch Kult mit Gewalt am Leben halten wenn die Essenz der Filme nicht mehr da ist. Und damit sind eben Arnie und auch Hamilton in ihren "jungen" Jahren gemeint.


----------



## hawkytonk (11. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpaßt? wo kamen denn in Terminator Schwule, Lesben und Schwarze derart vor, daß deren Existenz relevant wäre? oder überhaupt?



Was denn, hast du etwa 'Terminator: Black Friday' nicht gesehen?  ...

@Topic: Der Erfolg - oder besser: die Qualität - der Filme hat wenig bis nichts mit der Technik zu tun. Kein verhunztes Drehbuch kann durch technische Spielereien oder andere Ablenkungen gerettet werden. 

Das die Riege der Protagonisten des neuen Films weiblich ist, kann mir herzlich egal sein. Das der neue Film sich bisher aber hauptsächlich dadurch auszeichnet, dass die Protagonisten weiblich sind, empfinde ich als wenig verheißungsvoll.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also wenn dieser nunmehr dritte Neuansatz  - nach Salvation und Genisys - auch am Publikum scheitert... .


 ähm, Genisys hatte schon 4 Monate nach Kinostart über 400 Mio eingespielt und kam damit im Herbst 2015 sogar in die Top 10 der (ohne Inflationsbeachtung)  "lukrativsten" Filme  ever => Einspielergebnis: Terminator Genisys erreicht die weltweiten Top 10 | Robots & Dragons  ^^    In den USA war er lediglich vor allem zum Start nicht so erfolgreich wie gehofft, u.a. weil Jurassic World dominierte. 

Oder meinst du mit "scheitern" die Wertungen, weil die bei den großen Portalen nicht locker 8/10 erreichen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ähm, Genisys hatte schon 4 Monate nach Kinostart über 400 Mio eingespielt und kam damit im Herbst 2015 sogar in die Top 10 der (ohne Inflationsbeachtung)  "lukrativsten" Filme  ever => Einspielergebnis: Terminator Genisys erreicht die weltweiten Top 10 | Robots & Dragons  ^^    In den USA war er lediglich vor allem zum Start nicht so erfolgreich wie gehofft, u.a. weil Jurassic World dominierte.
> 
> Oder meinst du mit "scheitern" die Wertungen, weil die bei den großen Portalen nicht locker 8/10 erreichen?


Ich meine in der Tat das Scheitern beim Publikum. Und auch wenn über 400 Millionen gut klingen, im eigenen Land ist der Film richtig abgekackt. Und das ist bzw. War der entscheidende Faktor.


----------



## Wamboland (12. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ähm, Genisys hatte schon 4 Monate nach Kinostart über 400 Mio eingespielt und kam damit im Herbst 2015 sogar in die Top 10 der (ohne Inflationsbeachtung)  "lukrativsten" Filme  ever => Einspielergebnis: Terminator Genisys erreicht die weltweiten Top 10 | Robots & Dragons  ^^    In den USA war er lediglich vor allem zum Start nicht so erfolgreich wie gehofft, u.a. weil Jurassic World dominierte.
> 
> Oder meinst du mit "scheitern" die Wertungen, weil die bei den großen Portalen nicht locker 8/10 erreichen?



Der Film ist halt nicht massiv gefloppt, aber 400 Mio. Weltweit bei ~150 Mio Budget ist halt auch nicht super. Vor allem wenn dabei <100 Mio. in den USA & Canada eingespielt wurden. Denn gerade da verdienen die Studios am meisten an den Tickets. 

Der Warcraft Film hat bei ähnlichem Budget etwas mehr eingespielt, aber eben das selbe Problem. Schlechte Zahlen auf dem Heimatmarkt. Und der Film ist zumindest mMn der bessere Film und da würde ich gerne einen zweiten Teil sehen ...


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpaßt? wo kamen denn in Terminator Schwule, Lesben und Schwarze derart vor, daß deren Existenz relevant wäre? oder überhaupt?



Gar nicht soweit ich weiß, zumindest nicht in Haupt' oder Nebenrollen. Schon ne Weile her wo ich Salvation und Genesys sah. Da will halt jemand wieder den Polemiker raushängen lassen wage ich zu vermuten


----------



## Loosa (12. Juli 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Es liegt bei den Filmen nicht daran das nun Frauen die Rollen spielen, sondern de Zeitpukt der gewählt wurde und das nun zwanghaft überall Rollen umgeschrieben werden, sowie alle der Meinung sind die meinen sie wüssten was die Menschen sehen wollen, Frauen nehmen weil ist ja zur Zeit in den Medien...
> 
> Das Aufgezwungene merkt man eben und nervt.



Ghostbusters hab ich immer noch nicht gesehen. Nichts gegen die Besetzung, aber der Film war wohl wirklich nicht so dolle.
Die Terminator Serie mit Summer Glau fand ich dagegen famos (Big Bang Theory sah es ebenso). Schade, dass die so früh eingestellt wurde.

Terminator Filme? Schwarzenegger war der perfekte Roboter, weil er (OT) auch so klang und spielte. Oder eben nicht musste. Die starke Figur war da schon immer Sarah Connor. Natalia Reyes sagt mir nichts, aber Mackenzie Davis scheint mir mehr als passend für eine toughe Endzeit.

Nichts gegen Kritik, aber so plump und abwertend wie die von MasterBruin hab ich auch schon länger keine mehr gesehen. 



/edit: ähh, und wow? Von einer einfachen Filmnachricht direkt hin zu Reichsbürgern und Ausschwitz. Sauber gemacht in einer handvoll Posts. Geht's noch?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Juli 2019)

VincentMarcellus schrieb:


> Du träumst wohl auch heimlich davon, Auschwitz wieder aufzumachen, hm?



Interessant, was so alles nachträglich stehen bleibt...ich mein, man könnte den Meldebutton drücken, jedoch geistern hier in diesem Thread allein drei "Community Officer" rum, muß also passen.
Tja wenns einem passt bleibts halt stehen, scheiß auf die Forenregeln...(ach und ein nachträglicher edit allein reicht da nicht, wenn man es genau nimmt)...


----------



## Loosa (12. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Interessant, was so alles nachträglich stehen bleibt...dabei geistern hier in diesem Thread allein drei "Community Officer" rum.
> Tja wenns einem passt bleibts halt stehen, scheiß auf die Forenregeln...



Das Wort allein stößt mir nicht auf. Kann mit sowas als Argument zwar nichts anfangen, aber es wurde als Polemik _dagegen _genutzt, oder wie siehst du das? Vor allem in Bezug auf Forenregeln, wenn du dich schon darauf beziehst.
Die Entwicklung der Diskussion finde ich aber mehr als fragwürdig, da stimme ich zu. Geschmacklos? Jepp. Stoßauf ohne Kaugummi.
Einiges in dem Thread hier hätte man sich sparen können. Wenn du Regelverstöße festmachen kannst bin ich mehr als gerne bereit sie zu löschen. 

Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus?


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2019)

Ist das jetzt nun ein Reboot oder nicht ?

Bin etwas verwirrt seit den letzten Terminator mit Dr.Who und Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Juli 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das Wort allein stößt mir nicht auf. Kann mit sowas als Argument zwar nichts anfangen, aber es wurde als Polemik _dagegen _genutzt, oder wie siehst du das? Vor allem in Bezug auf Forenregeln, wenn du dich schon darauf beziehst.
> Die Entwicklung der Diskussion finde ich aber mehr als fragwürdig, da stimme ich zu. Geschmacklos? Jepp. Stoßauf ohne Kaugummi.
> Einiges in dem Thread hier hätte man sich sparen können. Wenn du Regelverstöße festmachen kannst bin ich mehr als gerne bereit sie zu löschen.
> 
> Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus?



Ne, du hast es schon richtig erfasst.
Nur verstehe ich nicht wieso der Post von Martellus losgelöst so stehen bleibt.
Auschwitz allein ist nur ein Wort, aber zu schreiben 





VincentMarcellus schrieb:


> Du träumst wohl auch heimlich davon, Auschwitz wieder aufzumachen, hm?


 ist ja wohl eine klare Unterstellung das jemand Konzentrationslager aufmachen möchte "Juden vergasen" ergo indirekte Unterstellung einer Nazidenke.
Wie du das werten willst bleibt dir überlassen, ich glaube nicht daß ich dir die Forenregeln erklären brauche, die kennst du bestimmt selber in und auswendig, aber ich sehe da genügend "Spielraum" auch diesen Post zu entfernen.
Ich mein 





> ...gesetzeswidrige...Kommentare sind hier keinesfalls erwünscht und führen ohne Verwarnung zum Ausschluss aus dem Forum...


Üble Nachrede § 186 StGB „...in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen geeignet ist, wird, wenn nicht diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist“. kann, muß aber nicht zutreffen, ich möchte hier jetzt keine juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten austauschen.
Ich mein es muß ja nicht gleich der Vorschlaghammer sein...aber eine Entfernung des Posts wäre wohl meiner Meinung nach angebracht?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Juli 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt nun ein Reboot oder nicht ?
> 
> Bin etwas verwirrt seit den letzten Terminator mit Dr.Who und Daenerys Targaryen



Ist mehr sowas wie ein...Backboot? 
Die Story von Terminator 1 & 2 wird fortgeführt, der Rest (3, 4 & 5) wird ignoriert.


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Juli 2019)

> Er bezeichnet die Kritiker weiterhin als Trolle und meinte: "Es interessiert mich einen Scheiß!"



Die Aussage gefällt mir sehr gut,es ist Absolut Egal ob der Hauptdarsteller Männlich oder Weiblich ist siehe Alien,es muss nur gut umgesetzt sein das ist alles.

Wer sich daran stört das eine Frau oder mehre Hauptdarsteller sind ist einfach nur eine Evolutionsbremse,das Geschlecht spielt keine Rolle,allein die Umsetzung ist Wichtig.


----------



## schokoeis (12. Juli 2019)

Wie kann man nur soviel in nen dämlichen Actionfilm reindeuten. Und was andres waren auch die ersten beiden Teile nicht. Hollywood-Popcorn-Kino. Entweder die liefern oder nicht. Und das hängt meist nicht mit den Darstellrn zusammen, sondern mit dem Drehbuch.
Allerdings sind in letzter Zeit alle Filme mit Agenda an der Kasse gescheitert. Das wird das Ding hier wohl auch.


----------



## hunterseyes (12. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Die Aussage gefällt mir sehr gut,es ist Absolut Egal ob der Hauptdarsteller Männlich oder Weiblich ist siehe Alien,es muss nur gut umgesetzt sein das ist alles.
> 
> Wer sich daran stört das eine Frau oder mehre Hauptdarsteller sind ist einfach nur eine Evolutionsbremse,das Geschlecht spielt keine Rolle,allein die Umsetzung ist Wichtig.




Sehe ich ähnlich, dennoch können in manchen Filmen die weiblichen Darsteller in ihrer "starken Rolle" nicht immer überzeugen. (Gut, können viele männliche Darsteller auch nicht) Evolutionsbedingt ist und bleibt vorerst der Mann aber das stärkere Geschlecht, wenn es rein um Körperbau und Kraft geht. So hat es die Natur nun mal geschaffen und daran muss man sich auch nicht aufgeilen, egal wie dubios diese Gleichstellungsdebatte auch sein mag.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Juli 2019)

Bitte lasst diese politischen, polemischen und vor allen rechtspopulistischen Kommentare, hab grad mal etwas aufgeräumt hier. Sowas hat hier nix verloren.


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2019)

ähm
ähm . . .
Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wenn man Frauen und Schwarze schlimm findet sollte man besser nicht nochmal Terminator 1 und 2 schauen, nicht dass man an Schnappatmung stirbt wenn man herraus findet das Sarah Connor schon seit dem ersten Film vorkommt und einer der Projektleiter für Skynet in Teil 2 jetzt weniger so kaukasische Merkmale hat ...


----------



## Siriuz (12. Juli 2019)

> "Es interessiert mich einen Scheiß!"



Ja, so viel mir der Film. Wie kann man denn so einen Regisseur noch ernst nehmen?


----------



## Cyberthom (12. Juli 2019)

Schade das die Meinungsdiktatur   in den Medien Politik  schon so weit Fortgeschritten ist, dabei sind  es  doch echte Taten, Gesetze etc.  die Menschen  immer mehr entzweit 

Politik Wissenschaft und Religion  sind für die Gewaltsamen Exzesse verantwortlich, und das zeigt sich nicht nur in Filmen.
Warum ? das kann jeder selbst Reflektieren, wenn er mal ein  paar Geschichtsbücher in die Hand nimmt, und das ganze mal mit  der Heutigen Politik vergleicht.


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Juli 2019)

Für mich ist Tomoe Gozen der beste Beweiß dafür das auch eine Frau über sich Hinauswachsen und zur Lebenden Legende werden kann.Wenn diese Frau mich in der Kunst des Kampfes Unterrichtet hätte währe es für mich die höchste Ehre gewesen ihr Schüler zu sein.

Egal welches Geschlecht ein Mensch hat,was er daraus macht ist entscheidend,so wie es Entscheidend ist wie ein Regisseur mit seinen Darstellern umgeht und sie in Szene setzt. Fals ich je eine Tochter haben werde,bekommt sie den Namen Tomoe,in Gedenken an die Größte Kriegerin aller Zeiten  .


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ist mehr sowas wie ein...Backboot?
> Die Story von Terminator 1 & 2 wird fortgeführt, der Rest (3, 4 & 5) wird ignoriert.



Wussten also nicht mehr selbst wie sie weiterschreiben sollten. Dabei war Teil 4 die Halbmenschlichen Terminatoren mit Gefühlen ganz interessant.

Genesiys war actionmässig ganz cool nur die Story war viel zu durcheinander weil sie versucht haben alles einzubinden auch die Sarah Connor Serie


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wussten also nicht mehr selbst wie sie weiterschreiben sollten. Dabei war Teil 4 die Halbmenschlichen Terminatoren mit Gefühlen ganz interessant.
> 
> Genesiys war actionmässig ganz cool nur die Story war viel zu durcheinander weil sie versucht haben alles einzubinden auch die Sarah Connor Serie



Salvation war Müll, Genesys war einigermaßen ok. Am meisten hat es mich aber geärgert, daß man die Sarah Connor Chronicles nach 2 Staffeln mit einem saftigen Cliffhanger eingestampft hat. Ich fand die Serie nicht schlecht. Und Lena Headley hatte sich als Sarah Connor gut gemacht.

Mal sehen wie Dark Fate wird wenn auf einmal alles nach T2 nicht als Kanon gilt und ignoriert wird. Was dann ja auch für die Serie gelten dürfte.


----------



## Frullo (12. Juli 2019)

Die Story stammt ja von James Cameron, und der hat starke weibliche Charaktere seit je her drauf. Dass dieser Film nun gleich mit hauptsächlich (Arnie spielt ja auch noch mit) weiblichen Charakteren aufwartet, mag zwar ungewöhnlich erscheinen, stört mich persönlich aber nicht im geringsten. Denn wenn das jemand hinzukriegen vermag, dann James Cameron (der nicht umsonst seine Initialen mit Julius Cäsar teilt  ).

Ein Problem an der Kasse könnte der Film dennoch haben: Auf Action-Sci-Fi stehen hauptsächlich Männer - wenn diesen dann die Identifikationsfigur in einem eigentlich dennoch bereits auch mit Männern etablierten Franchise abhanden kommt, könnte dies nicht nur auf Incels und sonstige Frauenhasser abweisend wirken.

Und falls hier wirklich eine "Agenda" dahintersteckt, nämlich jene mehr Frauen in Action-Sci-Fi-Filme zu locken, wird sich zeigen, ob die Rechnung aufgeht...


----------



## schokoeis (12. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Salvation war Müll, Genesys war einigermaßen ok. Am meisten hat es mich aber geärgert, daß man die Sarah Connor Chronicles nach 2 Staffeln mit einem saftigen Cliffhanger eingestampft hat. Ich fand die Serie nicht schlecht. Und Lena Headley hatte sich als Sarah Connor gut gemacht.
> 
> Mal sehen wie Dark Fate wird wenn auf einmal alles nach T2 nicht als Kanon gilt und ignoriert wird. Was dann ja auch für die Serie gelten dürfte.



Ich finde ja das die Serie das Beste is was die Termi-Geschichten betrifft. Wirklich blöd das die nicht weitergeführt wurde.


----------



## Asuramaru (12. Juli 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich, dennoch können in manchen Filmen die weiblichen Darsteller in ihrer "starken Rolle" nicht immer überzeugen. (Gut, können viele männliche Darsteller auch nicht) Evolutionsbedingt ist und bleibt vorerst der Mann aber das stärkere Geschlecht, wenn es rein um Körperbau und Kraft geht. So hat es die Natur nun mal geschaffen und daran muss man sich auch nicht aufgeilen, egal wie dubios diese Gleichstellungsdebatte auch sein mag.



Also richtig gut sind

Charlize Therone in The Huntsman & The Ice Queen als Ravena,traum ist ist sie dort ihre beste Rolle,aber auch in Atomic Blond ist sie klasse und der Großartige Mad Max: Fury Road.
Seguney Wever natürlich in Alien & Aliens,aber sie hatte auch andere gute Rollen wie in Avatar.
Michelle Yeoh überzeugt immer in ihren Rollen,sie ist einfach nur Traumhaft und das im Alter von 57 Jahren.
Angelina Jolie gefällt mir am besten in Maleficent – Die dunkle Fee und Mr & Mrs Smith.
Uma Thurman in Kill Bill und vielen anderen Filmen von Terrentino Spielt sie mit und ist immer Super.
Gal Gadot ebenfals Fantastisch als Wonder Woman.
Ich find auch Brie Larson als Captain Marvel toll und oft wird sie für diese Rolle stark Kritisiert, sie würde die Rolle Schlecht Spielen,dabei stimmt das garnicht.Sie ist die erste Darsterllin die diese Figur auf der Leimwand verkörpern darf,es hat noch nie jemand Captain Marvel verkörpert von daher weiß man garnicht ob andere Darsteller es besser oder Schlechter machen würden.

Batman,Superman wurden schon von X andere Darstellern verkörpert,da kann man sagen der war besser und der Schlechter,auch Alicia Vikander wird oft falsch Kritisiert wegen ihrer Rolle als Lara Croft. Angelina Jolie hatte damals eine viel Ältere Lara Croft verkörpert und Alicia Vikander muss eine wesentlich jüngere und Unerfahrener Lara verkörpern,das ist wie Äpfel und Birnen.

Keira Knightley,Lucy Liu,Tia Carrere,Cameron Diaz,Michelle Pfeiffer als Janet van Dyne,Nicole Kidman als Königin Atlana,Scarlett Johansson,Halle Berry,Felicity Jones,Elizabeth Olsen,Catherine Zeta-Jones sind alles tolle Schauspielerinen. Hollywood hat so viele davon.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also richtig gut sind
> 
> ...
> ...
> Keira Knightley,Lucy Liu,Tia Carrere,Cameron Diaz,Michelle Pfeiffer als Janet van Dyne,Nicole Kidman als Königin Atlana,Scarlett Johansson,Halle Berry,Felicity Jones,Elizabeth Olsen,Catherine Zeta-Jones sind alles tolle Schauspielerinen. Hollywood hat so viele davon.



Auch in den Genres abseits der Kino-Blockbuster (und damit ich nicht Pornos, sondern Thriller, Krimis, "Horror" usw. mit einem nicht ganz so großen Budget) gibt es auch eine ganze Menge starker Frauen als Hauptfigur, und das auch schon lange bevor irgendwelche Leute mit dem Gemüt vom Klische "alter weißer-Mann" rumgemeckert haben, weil das Re-Re-Re-Remake oder Teil 27 eines Filmes aus ihrer Jugend nicht mit exakt der gleichen Verteilung Mann-Frau-Sexualität-Rasse verfilmt wird wie im Original...


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich find auch Brie Larson als Captain Marvel toll und oft wird sie für diese Rolle stark Kritisiert, sie würde die Rolle Schlecht Spielen,dabei stimmt das garnicht.Sie ist die erste Darsterllin die diese Figur auf der Leimwand verkörpern darf,es hat noch nie jemand Captain Marvel verkörpert von daher weiß man garnicht ob andere Darsteller es besser oder Schlechter machen würden.


Völlig unabhängig davon, ob Brie nun einen guten oder schlechten Job gemacht hat:

Natürlich kann man auch bei einer bisher unverfilmten Figur feststellen, ob der jeweilige Schauspieler einen guten oder schlechten Job gemacht hat. Qualität misst sich doch nicht an vorhandenen Vergleichsperformances.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Völlig unabhängig davon, ob Brie nun einen guten oder schlechten Job gemacht hat:
> 
> Natürlich kann man auch bei einer bisher unverfilmten Figur feststellen, ob der jeweilige Schauspieler einen guten oder schlechten Job gemacht hat. Qualität misst sich doch nicht an vorhandenen Vergleichsperformances.



Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass Brie Larson ihre Rolle gut gespielt hat. Hat mir gefallen. 

Der Film krankte mMn an anderer Stelle. Nämlich daran, dass es die x-te Origin im MCU ist und nach dem selben vorhersehbaren Schema abläuft, wie alle anderen Origin-Filme im MCU. Daher fand ich Spider Man: Homecoming und auch Black Panther sehr gut, weil beide Filme, neben Civil War, neue Helden im MCU etablierten, ohne auf Schema F zu setzen. Die Origin wird halt mal eben erwähnt und kurz, aber verständlich, erklärt. Aber das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass Brie Larson ihre Rolle gut gespielt hat. Hat mir gefallen.
> 
> Der Film krankte mMn an anderer Stelle. Nämlich daran, dass es die x-te Origin im MCU ist und nach dem selben vorhersehbaren Schema abläuft, wie alle anderen Origin-Filme im MCU. Daher fand ich Spider Man: Homecoming und auch Black Panther sehr gut, weil beide Filme, neben Civil War, neue Helden im MCU etablierten, ohne auf Schema F zu setzen. Die Origin wird halt mal eben erwähnt und kurz, aber verständlich, erklärt. Aber das war's dann auch schon.


 Ich bin kein Comic-Kenner, aber schaue solche Filme trotzdem gern und vlt auch gerade WEIL ich kein Comickenner bin auch nicht so verbissen wie manch ein Comicanhänger, der wegen jedem kleinen Scheiß rummeckert, der nicht wie im Comic ist oder aussieht. 

Aber bei der Masse an Superhelden-Filmen gibt es auch für mich oft nichts besonders gutes mehr. Viele neue Filme wären klasse, wenn es nicht vorher schon 15 solcher Filme gegeben hätte. Wegen der Masse sind die dann halt "nur" unterhaltsam, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aus der Masse hervor stechen dann fast nur die Filme, die wegen der Derbheit eher für Erwachsene sind wie Deadpool oder Logan, sogar Venom fand ich besser als viele der vorigen zwanghaft auf FSK12 getrimmten Filme. Oder Filme, die sich selbst aufs Korn nehmen, aber trotzdem nicht zu albern wie eben auch Deadpool oder Guardians of the Galaxy. Aber der X-te Thor, Avengers, Superheld X trifft sich mit Superheld A, F, G, U, M, O, P UND auch noch T, um sich dann noch mit den weiteren Superhelden D, H und J zu treffen.... da ist Möchtegern-Bombast zu sehr im Vordergrund.


----------



## schokoeis (12. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also richtig gut sind
> 
> Charlize Therone in The Huntsman & The Ice Queen als Ravena,traum ist ist sie dort ihre beste Rolle,aber auch in Atomic Blond ist sie klasse und der Großartige Mad Max: Fury Road.
> Seguney Wever natürlich in Alien & Aliens,aber sie hatte auch andere gute Rollen wie in Avatar.
> ...



Die Kritik richtet sich nicht gegen weibliche Darsteller weil sie weiblich sind. Es geht um eine nachvollziehbare Charakterentwicklung, die bei vielen aktuellen Filmen schlicht nicht gegeben ist. Beispiel Star Wars, die Reise von Luke vom Jedi-Noob zum Jedimeister war für die Zuschauer nachvollziehbar, z.B. Sumpfszenen etc. Rey hat einfach ein Lichtschwert in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und hat nem Sith ohne Training entgegenhalten können. Und das ist austauschbar, das Geschlecht spielt dabei keine Rolle, wenn ein Charakter schlecht geschrieben ist dann mögen ihn die Zuschauer nicht.

Mit anderen Worten: wenn ein Regisseur oder Storyauthor von vornherein sagt: seht her, ein starker weiblicher Charakter und den dann einfach für Zuschauer unnachvollziehbar stark macht dann ist das schlechtes Storytelling.


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Kritik richtet sich nicht gegen weibliche Darsteller weil sie weiblich sind.



Äh, doch, genau das sagt doch der Artikel aus: Es wird vermutet, es stecke eine "feministische Agenda" hinter der Rollenverteilung.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. Juli 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Die Kritik richtet sich nicht gegen weibliche Darsteller weil sie weiblich sind. Es geht um eine nachvollziehbare Charakterentwicklung, die bei vielen aktuellen Filmen schlicht nicht gegeben ist. Beispiel Star Wars, die Reise von Luke vom Jedi-Noob zum Jedimeister war für die Zuschauer nachvollziehbar, z.B. Sumpfszenen etc. Rey hat einfach ein Lichtschwert in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und hat nem Sith ohne Training entgegenhalten können. Und das ist austauschbar, das Geschlecht spielt dabei keine Rolle, wenn ein Charakter schlecht geschrieben ist dann mögen ihn die Zuschauer nicht.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten: wenn ein Regisseur oder Storyauthor von vornherein sagt: seht her, ein starker weiblicher Charakter und den dann einfach für Zuschauer unnachvollziehbar stark macht dann ist das schlechtes Storytelling.



Die Kritik richtiet sich wirklich gegen Weibliche Darsteller,aber das mit Rey sind nur Einzelfälle und allein auf das Star Wars Universum beschränkt.Wenn ein Luke Trainieren muss um Jedi zu sein und eine Rey nicht,dann kann da eine Terminator Killerin oder Captain ExMachina nichts für.

Captain Marvel ihre Kräfte entstammen dem Tesserakt,hat man gesehen,alles tuti.
Eine Wonder Woman  ist ein Eugenisches Kind zwischen einen Gott und einer Amazonen Königen aus Ton geformt,das ist Historisch gesehen echt fragwürdig 
Eine Black Widow wurde im Roten Raum Trainiert,abgehackt.
Der Kranke Struker hat aus einer Wanda Maximoff einen Jedi gemacht,warum Trainiert der Luke eigentlich,geht ja doch ohne  .
Supergirl freut sich wie ein Schnitzel das unsere Sonne ihr Übermenschliche Kräfte verleiht,müsste dann nicht eigentlich Kryptons Sonne uns Menschen Übermenschlich machen,hat da mal jemand Forschungsmaterial zu e=mc² .

Das Beispiel mit Luke und Rey ist nicht so wirklich gut gewählt,es ist allein ein Problem was allein im Star Wars Universum existiert,aber nichts mit der Entwicklung anderer Weiblicher Charaktere zu tun hat.Da können die anderen Weiblichen Heldinin nichts für wenn ein Jedi "Eigentlich" Trainieren muss um ein Jedi zu sein und dann ein beknackter Author daher kommt und sagt,nö die isn Mutant der Omega Klasse,die kann das ohne Training die ist einfach ein Jedi.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Juli 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Beispiel Star Wars, die Reise von Luke vom Jedi-Noob zum Jedimeister war für die Zuschauer nachvollziehbar, z.B. Sumpfszenen etc. Rey hat einfach ein Lichtschwert in die Hand gedrückt bekommen und hat nem Sith ohne Training entgegenhalten können. Und das ist austauschbar, das Geschlecht spielt dabei keine Rolle, wenn ein Charakter schlecht geschrieben ist dann mögen ihn die Zuschauer nicht.



Deswegen fand ich auch die Charakterentwicklung von Sarah Connor großartig - anfangs eine unbedarfte Zivilistin mit maximal Dauerwellenproblemen, am Ende durch die erzwungenen Umstände und ihren Willen eine nachvollziehbar knallharte Actionmom.  
In meinen Augen eine großartige Filmheldin, da können die meisten anderen Neuzeitsuperactionbarbies einpacken. 

Ist das nur mein sentimental beeinflußter Eindruck oder werden Actiondamen wie Signourey Weaver und Linda Hamilton heutzutage "nicht mehr so gemacht"?


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Captain Marvel ihre Kräfte entstammen dem Tesserakt,hat man gesehen,alles tuti.


What? 

Nope, stimmt nicht:



Spoiler



Cpt. Marvel hat die Energie des experimentellen Energie-Dings auf dem abgestürzten Flieger absorbiert. Das ist die Quelle ihrer Kraft. Dann wurde sie von den Kree noch optimiert, bzw mit diesem Kontrollchip am Hals versehen.

Später findet Cpt. Marvel dann das geheime Labor von Mar-Vell, ihrer ehemaligen Ausbilderin. Dort ist der Tesseract versteckt gewesen. Den nimmt sie aber nur mit, sie verwendet nicht seine Kraft. Außerdem wird der eh kurzerhand vom Flerken verschlungen.
Als sie den Kontrollchip entfernt, erhält sie keine zusätzlichen Kräfte, sie kann nur jetzt endlich ihre Kräfte uneingeschränkt nutzen


.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. Juli 2019)

Das Experentelle Energydings wie du es nennst war die Energie vom Tesserakt und diese Energy hat sie Absobiert.



> Als Carol von der sterbenden Mar-Vell gebeten wird, das Schiff zu zerstören, in dem die Macht des *Raumsteins* zur Erzeugung eines Antriebs mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit genutzt wird, folgt sie der Bitte und schießt auf den Antrieb, bevor Yon-Rogg (Jude Law) die Technologie beschlagnahmen kann. Die resultierende Explosion verbindet Carol untrennbar mit der enormen Macht des *Raumsteins*.Leider wird Carol auch bewusstlos, was Yon-Rogg nutzt, um sie zu einer Elitesoldatin der Kree-Starforce zu machen und ihre vollen *Superkräfte* jahrelang mit einem *bewusstseinskontrollierenden Chip zu unterdrücken*.


Quelle: https://www.kino.de/film/captain-marvel-2019/news/captain-marvels-kraefte-faehigkeiten-im-mcu/


Der Tesserakt ist das Gefäß für den Raumstein.

Raumstein = Tesserakt https://marvel-filme.fandom.com/de/wiki/Infinity-Steine


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Das Experentelle Energydings wie du es nennst war die Energie vom Tesserakt und diese Energy hat sie Absobiert.


Ach, so meinst du das.

Dennoch hat Cpt Marvel ihre Kräfte in erster Linie aus der Explosion des Energiekerns (und in der Comic Variante noch der Verschmelzung mit der Kree DNA von Mar-Vell), auch wenn dieser Kern durch die Nutzung des Tesseracts erst möglich gemacht und dessen Energie teilweise(!) darin verwendet wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ist das nur mein sentimental beeinflußter Eindruck oder werden Actiondamen wie Signourey Weaver und Linda Hamilton heutzutage "nicht mehr so gemacht"?


Heutzutage sind jüngere Action-Heldinnen gefragt. Siehe Captain Marvel oder Katniss Aberdeen (The Hunger Games).


----------



## Asuramaru (13. Juli 2019)

Ja,in den Comics hat sie die von der Kree-DNA,in den Comics sind die beiden Maximoff Geschwister auch die Kinder von Magnito und keine Experimente eines kranken Nazis.Im MCU läuft alles immer etwas anders ab weil die Comics im Earth-616 Universum laufen und das MCU das Universum Earth-199999 Universum ist.

MCU Earth-199999 https://marvel.fandom.com/wiki/Earth-199999
Comics Earth-616 https://marvel.fandom.com/wiki/Earth-616

In den Comics haben die Bösewichte auch Namen damit man weiß wer das ist,was im MCU nicht der Fall ist.

Kleines Ratespiel,Ordne die Bösewichte des jeweiligen MCU Films zu,in den Comics kennt man die alle,im MCU ist das schon anders,das ist das Problem am MCU.



> Iron Monger
> Whiplash
> Algrim, der Starke
> Justin Hammer
> ...



*Back2Topic*


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Heutzutage sind jüngere Action-Heldinnen gefragt. Siehe Captain Marvel oder Katniss Aberdeen (The Hunger Games).



Sigourney Weaver (Alien): 30 
Brie Larson (Cpt Marvel): 30 
Linda Hamilton (Terminator): 28 

Von deinen genannten Beispielen war nur 
Jennifer Lawrence (Hunger Games): 22 
relevant jünger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sigourney Weaver (Alien): 30
> Brie Larson (Cpt Marvel): 30
> Linda Hamilton (Terminator): 28
> 
> ...


Brie wird erst 30.


----------



## Worrel (13. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Brie wird erst 30.


Für die Special Korinthenkacker: stellnsesichmalvor, Sigourney war auch erst 29 beim Alien Release.

Ändert aber nix relevantes an der Behauptung.


----------



## Asuramaru (13. Juli 2019)

Linda Hamilton und Sigoney Wever wirkten damals schon Älter, wegen dem Luck der 80er Jahre.

Aber ich finde viele der top Schauspielerinen wie Michelle Pfeiffer, Nicole Kidman und co sind jetzt im Alter erst richtig gut, weil sie viele unterschiedliche Rollen in all den Jahren hatten und Erfahrung gesammelt haben.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Linda Hamilton und Sigoney Wever wirkten damals schon Älter, wegen dem Luck der 80er Jahre.


Wie, Sigourney Weaver wirkte älter? Wenn ich jetzt hätte schätzen müssen, hätte ich sie in Alien 1 auf Anfang 20 geschätzt, also deutlich _jünger._ Auch Linda Hamilton hätte ich jünger eingeschätzt.
Und was hat der 80er Jahre *Look* mit dem zu schätzenden Alter zu tun? 



> Aber ich finde viele der top Schauspielerinen wie Michelle Pfeiffer, Nicole Kidman und co sind jetzt im Alter erst richtig gut, weil sie viele unterschiedliche Rollen in all den Jahren hatten und Erfahrung gesammelt haben.


... und _deswegen _(also weil sie den Großteil ihrer Karriere noch vor sich hat) ist Brie jetzt eine schlechtere Schauspielerin ... oder wie soll die Argumentation jetzt weitergehen? 


Und _eigentlich _ging es ja um die Story - daß früher™ die Stories der Heldinnen eine umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung beinhalteten, während das Beispiel Rey eben nur mal ein Lichtschwert in die Hand gedrückt kriegt und damit Jedi Fähigkeiten hat (oder so).
Was das überhaupt mit dem Alter zu tun haben soll, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Charakterentwicklung kann man sich ja auch für ältere Charaktere zurecht schreiben.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. Juli 2019)

Ich hätte sie wirklich über 30 Geschätzt,so 35 dachte ich eigentlich immer,bei Linda Hamilton hätte ich auch so 35 gesagt.Würd ich auch jetzt noch wenn ich die Filme heute anschaue. Die Locken und Dauerwellen der 80er Jahre lassen Frauen auf mcih jedenfals Älter wirken.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich hätte sie wirklich über 30 Geschätzt,so 35 dachte ich eigentlich immer,bei Linda Hamilton hätte ich auch so 35 gesagt. Würd ich auch jetzt noch wenn ich die Filme heute anschaue.


Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich rede von Alien (1) und Terminator (1). Klar, daß sie in Filmen, die ein halbes Jahrzehnt später gedreht wurden, auch dementsprechend älter aussehen ...


----------



## Asuramaru (14. Juli 2019)

Joa,schon klar Alien 1 ich würd sagen 35 auch heute noch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juli 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Kleines Ratespiel,Ordne die Bösewichte des jeweiligen MCU Films zu,in den Comics kennt man die alle,im MCU ist das schon anders,das ist das Problem am MCU.


Ich versuch's mal.



> Iron Monger - *Iron Man 1*
> Whiplash
> Algrim, der Starke
> Justin Hammer
> ...



Ohne zu googlen...gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Asuramaru (14. Juli 2019)

Jop ohne google nicht schlecht.


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Juli 2019)

Also Hollywood hat wirklich ein paar sehr gute Schauspielerinen und von denen können sich unsere Männlichen Kollegen wirklich mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Genau wie Michelle Yeoh ist Ming-Na Wen ein absolutes Goldstück,ich kannnte sie bis her nur aus ser Two and a Half Man als Charlie Cheen seine Freundin Linda,sie Spielte dort die Richterin.
Aber in Agents of Shield zeigt sie mal was sie so richtig drauf hat und da bin ich Neugirig geworden ob sie ihre Kampfszenen selber macht und da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das sie kein Double benutzt,gefunden habe ich das hier.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZimxNKTxRpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Sofort fällt auf die Frau ist jetzt 55 Jahre also 1 Jahr Jünger als Michelle Yeoh und bei der Comic Con 2015 war sie 51 Jahre,aber dieser Kick ist absolut Perfekt ausgeführt und das in Stöckelschuhen und mit Jeans.Ihr Bein ist absolut gerade Durchgestreckt und ihre Haltung Makelos,dazu ist sie auf dem Rechten Bein Perfekt Ausbalanciert,die Frau ist Absolute Expertin in Yoga,Taijiquan und Karate.

Ein Absolut genialer High-Kick und das mit Stöckelschuhen,die hat doch Peffing Absätze,zieht euch das mal rein.Ming-Na Wen spielt ganz weit oben mit und eine solche Körperbeherschung,WoW genau wie Michelle Yeoh ist Ming-Na Wen absolut Fantastisch.

Ich selber mache Kampfsport,aber so Perfekt bekomme ich es nicht ausgeführt,ich habs versucht.


----------

